# Putt'n a Whoop'n on Some Trout!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had a chance to get together with several of my good friends this weekend and we all stayed at a buddies place over in Bolivar Saturday. Had a blast, and of course got a little rowdy, but somehow managed to catch a fish or two! Sat afternoon we fished behind the house in a small little bay/canal that feeds into the intracoastal and caught tons of sand trout, small specks and a few reds. Hit up a local mexican spot that night (which got interesting) and then played some Texas Hold Em til finally getting a couple hrs sleep. Got up yesterday morning around 4:30am and it was storming with winds gusting like crazy. Waited for it to pass and then met my buddy Captain Bryan Brawner over at the Bolivar Yacht Basin where he had Captain Jimmy Trahan there also to take a few of the others out as well. Things started off slow as we had no tide movement and bay was off color due to the previous storms. Around 9am we all found some trout and it was on! Was a blast seeing some of my old college buddies, which a couple dont fish much, catch some solid trout. Glad we videoed some because we def were all cracking jokes, having fun and enjoying some time with the fellas out on the water. By noon we had a cooler full of fish and headed in as some of us needed to get back home to the families. Overall was a great trip with great pals, and as usual Captain Bryan made sure the guys had fun, learned some and put them on fish. I'd never met Captain Jimmy before but had heard of him and he's a heck of a fisherman as well, great guy. I ended the night (on 3 hrs sleep) with the family at Brad Paisley (w Lee Brice&Chris Young) concert where the boys got to meet him and each got a guitar pick from him which was pretty cool. Him and the other guys playing last night all put on a great show. Taking out a couple kids in 2 weeks for Texas Boys Outdoors that are dealing with autism, and/or brain damage, so that will be a special trip that Im looking forward to. Put together a video from this wknd that I think ya'll will like and prob get a few laughs from as well! Here's the link!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Boys had fun last night as well...apparently chicks love boys that can fish!!


----------

